# Best tank of World war 2



## Danielmellbin (Jun 24, 2008)

With a bigger engine my choice would be the King Tiger - but because of its poor mobility and lack of reliability - my choice is the Panther. Well the Pershing was amazing - but had too little effect on the outcome to be my choice.

**** - just realized i managed to forget to type in the T34.... kindof screws this poll up as it would surely be among the top 3... ill make a new one


----------



## seesul (Jun 24, 2008)

All the tanks had advantages and disadvantages. Take into consideration there are light,medium and heavy tanks...
Although I know in some aspects there were better tanks, my vote goes for T-34. With its new design, construction, mobility and firepower (T34/85 version) it´s my favorite tank of WW2. 
BTW, look at Panther, where do you think Germans got this idea from...
BTW2, why there´s no T-34 in your poll ? Shall I vote for Somua or Carro Pesante ?


----------



## starling (Jun 24, 2008)

after crossing of the seine and montys defeat of tens of thousands of so called fighting ss elite troops and the rest of the utterly gutted german so called supermen,the welsh guards armd recon regt,from guards armd div,did 100miles in a day,in the cromwell.apparently georgie patton looked over his shoulder.starling.


----------



## KrazyKraut (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh my, starling votes for the British one, who would've thought. And your reasoning is full of polemic and bullshit, as usual.

Obviously the best is missing: T-34. No other tank combines armor, reliability, firepower, versatility and last but not least availability like it does. Panther is certainly very good, probably second, but it was plagued by reliability problems for a very long time.


----------



## Danielmellbin (Jun 24, 2008)

OOOPS - thought i put the T34 in there -  man... that sucks...


----------



## starling (Jun 24, 2008)

i do however krazykrout like the mk4 panzer,great allrounder,plus look what it spawned,the jagdpanzer4 tank destroyer and also self propelled arty,150mm and 105mm guns,i believe.yours,starling. .


----------



## seesul (Jun 24, 2008)

Danielmellbin said:


> OOOPS - thought i put the T34 in there -  man... that sucks...



so try to add it there. I´ve never made a poll but I think you can do it...thanks in advance...


----------



## Danielmellbin (Jun 24, 2008)

nah - just tried - makin three new polls - light - medium and heavy - will remember to double check for screwups this time around


----------



## seesul (Jun 24, 2008)

Danielmellbin said:


> nah - just tried - makin three new polls - light - medium and heavy - will remember to double check for screwups this time around



Ok. Forgiven


----------



## timshatz (Jun 24, 2008)

Think the M36 was called "the Slugger" and was a TD (tank destroyer), not a tank. The Pershing, if memory serves me right, was the M26. just a technical point. 

My pick is the Panther. Just a really well made tank. Almost perfect balance of power, armor and speed. Gun was outstanding and very effective for it's size. So well designed that the French kept making them after the war to use in their armoured vehicles.


----------



## Danielmellbin (Jun 24, 2008)

timshatz said:


> Think the M36 was called "the Slugger" and was a TD (tank destroyer), not a tank. The Pershing, if memory serves me right, was the M26. just a technical point.
> 
> My pick is the Panther. Just a really well made tank. Almost perfect balance of power, armor and speed. Gun was outstanding and very effective for it's size. So well designed that the French kept making them after the war to use in their armoured vehicles.



Yup you're right about the M26 - man this whole thread is somewhat messed up - ive made three new ones now: one for light, medium and heavy armor - there will probably be some discussion as to what qualifies a tank to each category - but ive divided them to the best of my knowledge/ability - and although some might disagree there are no glaring mistakes as in this post.
(Wish i could just delete this one )


----------



## trackend (Jun 24, 2008)

T34


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2008)

Danielmellbin said:


> OOOPS - thought i put the T34 in there -  man... that sucks...



T-34 was added for you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2008)

Got to go with the Tiger here.

It was the best tank. In a one on one situation it had the best combination of armour and armament.

However in the end the best tank was the Sherman. Why?

It was easy to produce and mass numbers is what did in the Panzer.


----------



## Danielmellbin (Jun 24, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> T-34 was added for you.



Hey - thanks alot  

Yea the Shermans and T34's sheer production numbers kindof made the panzers inadequet no matter how good they were. But I meant the poll more as a: which tank was best in the year/place it was used?


But most of the tanks i listed had a glory day at some point (except the Italian ones)


----------



## Mitya (Jun 25, 2008)

T-34


----------



## Bigxiko (Jun 26, 2008)

for me it's the T-34


----------



## JugBR (Jun 26, 2008)

the real best tank was the tiger, but my vote is for t-34 the tank who scared the germans, and also made them develops the panther. 

in honor to the winners of battle of kursk. never forgotten, heroes forever.


----------

